# Best Opposite Puppy!!!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This weekend, at the Augusta German Shepherd Dog Club Mirada was Best Opposite Puppy both days under Nancy Harper and Dean Wylie! This was only her second weekend out, and I am so proud of how well she showed!

It was an amazing time  Great people and great fun! That's what dog shows are about!

Here's a screen shot from her Sunday video. The photographer said the real photos should be up by Tuesday.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

congratulations! 

and now for a dumb question: whats a Best Opposite Puppy?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

At the specialties sometimes they offer "Best puppy in specialty show", in which the puppies from the 6-9 and 9-12 classes compete for the award. You don't win points for it, but it's a very nice thing to have


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Best Opposite is the opposite sex of winners. Meaning if a male was winners dog they then pick a female for best opposite.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

got ya. thank you for taking time to explain.

I knew it was a nice thing to have, otherwise you wouldnt brag, right? LOL


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Awesome Jackie!!! Congrats to you both!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations! She's very pretty!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you! We get a crack at more majors this coming weekend!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congrats!! Sounds like a fun time too!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Best Opposite is the opposite sex of winners. Meaning if a male was winners dog they then pick a female for best opposite.


I thought that BOS was the opposite to the Best of Breed winner not the best of Winners.

From the AKC website:
*Red and White* - awarded to the Best of Opposite Sex. This means the best dog of the breed that is the opposite sex of the Best of Breed winner.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Whoops - didn't realize that you were talking about the Best Opposite PUPPY. That is a very different award than the BOS I mentioned above.

Congrats are in order for the puppy!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you! This is the picture I'm purchasing 


Augusta GSDC 9/25/10 - Quick Pet Photos Order Page


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's got such a sweet face! Congrats on the award.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Awesome photo Jackie! Shes such a pretty girl!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you <3!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Thank you! This is the picture I'm purchasing
> 
> 
> Augusta GSDC 9/25/10 - Quick Pet Photos Order Page


 
VERY pretty puppy!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congradulations!!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats and a wonderful picture!


----------

